# Uthopia and Valegro for sale after Olympics



## little_flea (27 July 2012)

Did we all know about this? Apols if its been posted before or if it was commonly known.

I didn't know this was the case so was quite gutted to hear it - a bl00dy great shame if these horses go abroad. 

http://www.dressage-news.com/?p=16841


----------



## zefragile (27 July 2012)

It's a real shame, it's the partnerships I root for, not necessarily the individual horses and riders. So the best partnerships in the world keep getting split up, it's a shame for the sport.


----------



## BigRed (27 July 2012)

You cannot blame him or the owners, he is not a wealthy person.  He has to work for his living.  Laura B is the grandaughter of a German Billionare, she can afford to keep her best horses.


----------



## LEC (27 July 2012)

Sad but to be expected. Carl to pay off mortgage and be set up for life. Charlotte to have garnered a reputation that will see her business last a long time. They are playing for the long term not the short term. 

Valegro has less value as a gelding so can only go wrong in the long term! Uthopia has fabulous bloodlines so bigger value as a stallion. I am not sure how much competing Carl will do in the future as he seems to be moving in a different direction but with the horse power in Valegro and Uthopia seems to have finally got the respect of the Europeans in his methods as finally got success competing.


----------



## ewf (27 July 2012)

Isn't Valegro supposed to be sold already?? With an announcement due after the games?


----------



## Booboos (27 July 2012)

It's only to be expected. They are part-owned by professional riders who need to make a living, and even the most self-denying owner cannot turn down the kinds of amounts that will be involved in these sales.


----------



## MillionDollar (27 July 2012)

Yep, I knew (not officially) since last year that they would be sold after the Olympics....Sasha nearly sold Uthopia last year. In fact there are rumours that they're already sold, just not officially. Like Carl has said he needs to pay off the mortgage. The trouble is they could break a leg tomorrow and be worth nothing! It is a great shame, it really is, but unfortunately money makes the world go round!

If I win the EuroMillions later (ha ha ha, yeah right) I will buy both and give the rides to Carl and Charlotte


----------



## dressagelove (27 July 2012)

Hadn't heard this news! Very sad but makes sense, Carl has proven himself (and Charlotte) a million times over with these two horses, I'm sure they can do it again!


----------



## alwaysbroke (27 July 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			If I win the EuroMillions later (ha ha ha, yeah right) I will buy both and give the rides to Carl and Charlotte 

Click to expand...

I have been saying this for weeks, but I might be asking for a few lessons in return


----------



## Firewell (27 July 2012)

Its sad but to be expected, I would do the same! At the end of the day though Charlotte and Carl won't be sold , themselves and their training methods will still be here in the UK and they will have other special horses come up the ranks .


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (27 July 2012)

WOW, what a shock!

I knew Uthopia was going to be sold after the Olympics but not Valegro but as others have said, "money makes the world go round" and if the sale of Valegro makes Carl financially very secure then I dont blame him.

You can bet your bottom dollar ther are some world class babies hiding in his yard somewhere ready to take their places.


----------



## Tempi (27 July 2012)

Wow so sad, but I guess it was bound to happen in the end.


----------



## PolarSkye (27 July 2012)

Firewell said:



			Its sad but to be expected, I would do the same! At the end of the day though Charlotte and Carl won't be sold , themselves and their training methods will still be here in the UK and they will have other special horses come up the ranks .
		
Click to expand...

This!  It's a real shame to split these two fabulous partnerships up, but horses don't feed, train, etc. themselves.  It takes money, and lots of it, to produce top horses and I'm sure Carl and Charlotte can work their magic again.  If they choose not to continue producing wonderful horses, we still have them here to help produce fabulous riders .

P


----------



## little_flea (27 July 2012)

I agree and I would do the same. But isn't it quite strange that people don't seem so upset about the split of these partnerships when so many were in uproar when Totilas was sold!


----------



## Stoxx (27 July 2012)

I thought it was common knowledge that they are already sold!!  Which is why London 2012 is so special.

Huge shame but inevitable.


----------



## Scarlett (27 July 2012)

little_flea said:



			I agree and I would do the same. But isn't it quite strange that people don't seem so upset about the split of these partnerships when so many were in uproar when Totilas was sold!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that... and will their new riders get the same treatment as MR?

Anyway, we digress...  It's a shame they will leave Carl and Charlotte but riding at that level is as much about business as anything else, they won't be the first top partnerships to be broken up nor the last. I'm sure these riders are prepared for situations like this, it's part of the job. 

I guess we should all sit back and enjoy them performing next week while we still can..!


----------



## ArcticFox (27 July 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			If I win the EuroMillions later (ha ha ha, yeah right) I will buy both and give the rides to Carl and Charlotte 

Click to expand...

Not to be mean or anything, but if I won the euromillions, I'd probably buy one of them for me to ride!  I'd probably buy 10 other horses with my Millions so they'd have a few to choose from! 

Yes I agree, i'd never have the bond that they have together, but as I'm not a mean person and I do spend time with my horses, I think i could get a decent bond over time.  (and I'd still probably do badly but I'd have all the gear - what with my millions to spend!!!)

Ps I'd also purchase Valegro as he is a gelding.   Maybe Charlotte and I could share??


----------



## amyneave (27 July 2012)

Sad, but not a surprise. Carl has hinted many times that Uthopia would be sold after the olympics


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Very sad, but as others said you really can't blame Carl, he needs to sell good horses to enable him to continue. He did the same and sold Escapado after the Olympics didn't he? After becoming the highest placed British Dressage rider at an Olympics. 

It would be lovely if someone would buy them and leave them with Carl and Charlotte. 

I do hope that both pairs win medals, not only because it would be wonderful to win our first dressage medal in London but because it will also help maximise the value of both horses which can only be good for the future success of Carl and Charlotte. 

Carl always comes over so well, and so selfless and generous about Charlotte and her success. I'm sure there aren't too many trainers in sport in general who have shared a podium with their pupil at the highest level.


----------



## TheoryX1 (27 July 2012)

I am going to say that I am not suprised in the slightest and partriotism apart, I always find it slightly amusing at the outpourings that occur when a top rider sells, or more precisely, the owner sells a top horse.  The Totillas debacle was somewhat over the top  and I do hope we dont see this this time.  It is money that makes the world go around I am afraid and to be fair to Carl Hester, although he seems to be a very nice person, he also seems to be an excellent business man as well.  He has a mortgage to pay and a life to lead, and it would be very idealistic to expect him not to turn down the sort of money I suspect is on offer (gather he is a part owner) here.

Its all rather naive of us to assume that horses of this calibre will never be sold.  It will be a shame if they leave these shores, but it would not surprise me in the slightest if they do.  I just hope we dont have all the hysterical outpourings over this that we saw over Totillas being sold.  Really, there are far more important things in the this world to worry about.


----------



## TarrSteps (27 July 2012)

Not to mention that horses get bought and sold by people on here every day of the week. . .

I don't see too many people, when they buy a horse, worry excessively about the partnership they broke up. Not do I see them get that upset if they can't immediately reproduce the same results - in fact they usually assume they've been sold a dud. 

Anyhow, it will be unfortunate as both horses would probably still have been ticking by the next WEGs but they are probably at the top of their game right now so it makes sense from both the sellers' and buyers' perspective to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## little_flea (27 July 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			I am going to say that I am not suprised in the slightest and partriotism apart, I always find it slightly amusing at the outpourings that occur when a top rider sells, or more precisely, the owner sells a top horse.  The Totillas debacle was somewhat over the top  and I do hope we dont see this this time.  It is money that makes the world go around I am afraid and to be fair to Carl Hester, although he seems to be a very nice person, he also seems to be an excellent business man as well.  He has a mortgage to pay and a life to lead, and it would be very idealistic to expect him not to turn down the sort of money I suspect is on offer (gather he is a part owner) here.

Its all rather naive of us to assume that horses of this calibre will never be sold.  It will be a shame if they leave these shores, but it would not surprise me in the slightest if they do.  I just hope we dont have all the hysterical outpourings over this that we saw over Totillas being sold.  Really, there are far more important things in the this world to worry about.
		
Click to expand...

I think that much of the magic of equestrian sports is very much to do about the partnership between horse and rider - it engages people and makes our sport reach through to the general public (JW and Milton, EG and Totilas, MT and Charisma - endless examples). I don't think anyone is especially surprised at, or naive about horses not being sold - but I still think we can have the right to feel sad when great partnerships end.  Edward Gaal and Totilas did a HUGE amount for dressage on all sorts of levels, and people cared. (not the same as slating the horse's new rider!)


----------



## Angua2 (27 July 2012)

The splitting of these partnerships is extreamly sad, but if they put the rider(s) in a more secure future then so be it. Sadly debts do have to be paid, and if the only assets to achieve this financial security are exceptional horses then so be it.  I have no doubt that there is some promising talent hiding in the wings from that establishment, that will blow us all away like these two have.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 July 2012)

It is sad but both horses will not end their life's tied up at the edge of the road they will have good care but you always feel a little sad when a horse at the top of its game with the people who produced it has a move.
If I was Carl I would sell he has a mortgage etc etc and an operation like his needs money to run he deserves to be secure he has worked hard for all of this .


----------



## little_flea (27 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Not to mention that horses get bought and sold by people on here every day of the week. . .

I don't see too many people, when they buy a horse, worry excessively about the partnership they broke up.
		
Click to expand...

I do think it is slightly different when it is a partnership that has been truly inspiring and has helped forward the sport/the nation... not quite the same as when you or I decide to sell our horses! I think everyone understands it is all about money, but it is still sad to see the loss of a wonderful partnership.


----------



## dieseldog (27 July 2012)

Sad, but life, on their TV shows you see how much they love them, they are lucky so far to have had the the lives they have had.

Valegro's value must lie in that he has taken a relatively unknown rider to the Olympic stage.  He's worth a lot of money to a rich businessman for his daughter to ride.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 July 2012)

dieseldog said:



			Sad, but life, on their TV shows you see how much they love them, they are lucky so far to have had the the lives they have had.

Valegro's value must lie in that he has taken a relatively unknown rider to the Olympic stage.  He's worth a lot of money to a rich businessman for his daughter to ride.
		
Click to expand...

We where's saying exactly that last night but we thought it would be a Saudi princess or someone like that.


----------



## happy_talk (27 July 2012)

very sad, and i guess inevitable. I hope they have more amazing horses in the pipeline, but i guess you have to be sensible. I do hope whoever buys them won't be subjected to the bashing that rath had/has.

But, how amazing it would be to own valegro... just to ride him once...! and if you can afford him, you can afford to clone him- and bingo! a stallion! Imagine that...


----------



## VRIN (27 July 2012)

It's slightly different situation to totillas.. Carl has a financial interest and wants to reap the benefits of his hard work. Edward gal didn't own the horse and didn't want it sold.


----------



## christine48 (27 July 2012)

I'd heard they'd both been sold to Italians.


----------



## MadisonBelle (27 July 2012)

VRIN said:



			It's slightly different situation to totillas.. Carl has a financial interest and wants to reap the benefits of his hard work. Edward gal didn't own the horse and didn't want it sold.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that my take on it too....Carl's decision whereas EG didn't have a choice...........

Still very sad but made better by it being his or part his decision.

Wish them all, horses and riders, all the luck in the world..............


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 July 2012)

I knew about Uthopia but not Valegro. Although it is sad the partnerships being split for both pairs of riders and horses - look at the records they've broken over the past few months! They do always say to leave on a high.....not really anything else to achieve with them when you've already hit that peak! Although would be fantastic if they could both come away with a medal at the Olympics to bow out with. I'm sure they have some lovely upcoming stars for when they're both sold.


----------



## lizstuguinness (27 July 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			I am going to say that I am not suprised in the slightest and partriotism apart, I always find it slightly amusing at the outpourings that occur when a top rider sells, or more precisely, the owner sells a top horse.  The Totillas debacle was somewhat over the top  and I do hope we dont see this this time.  It is money that makes the world go around I am afraid and to be fair to Carl Hester, although he seems to be a very nice person, he also seems to be an excellent business man as well.  He has a mortgage to pay and a life to lead, and it would be very idealistic to expect him not to turn down the sort of money I suspect is on offer (gather he is a part owner) here.

Its all rather naive of us to assume that horses of this calibre will never be sold.  It will be a shame if they leave these shores, but it would not surprise me in the slightest if they do.  I just hope we dont have all the hysterical outpourings over this that we saw over Totillas being sold.  Really, there are far more important things in the this world to worry about.
		
Click to expand...

Very much agree, after all he could break his leg tomorrow, then you'd have no horse and no money.


----------



## eventer131 (27 July 2012)

i have heard from quite a close source to Carl, that Valegro is 100% sold and charlotte has lost the ride and Uthopia apparently failed the vet and so has not been sold???


----------



## Passage... (27 July 2012)

Sad news but I would do the same in their situation. Blueberry/Valegro is my favourite horse probably of all time. So young still and so so talented. Must be very hard for Charlotte/Carl


----------



## millimoo (27 July 2012)

Yep, Ive known for a while that Valegro has been sold, and who to.... Although wouldn't say anything here.
A real double edged sword for Carl... He's given so much mentally and physically to British Dressage.
I feel so lucky that we are seeing British Dressage at the top of it's game, and alot of this is thanks to Carls generosity and complete dedication.
Im also going to the Convention to see Carl in November, but it will be tinged with sadness as carl steps away from the limelight in 2013 - which I totally understand.


----------



## PucciNPoni (27 July 2012)

Carl seems to be doing things very much on his terms.  I thought that article was brilliant - he comes across as a very selfless man with regard to the team and to his protoge.  He's kept these horses in top form and if it's time to let them go so that he can live a bit more comfortably, then that's all the best for him!  I can't see why someone who's in the business like he is should feel compelled to keep any horse forever.  He'll let the country have their glory (if it's in the cards) at least!

Nothing but respect from me.  I think he'll come back to the limelight when he's had a rest and finds his next ride to get out and start shining with.


----------



## Tr0uble (27 July 2012)

I imagine they already have the next generation to work on for the 2016 Olympics...selling these two will facilitate that.

A shame, though, as love.y combinations. Did love the program the other night where Carl showed Escapado in retirement...missed whether he'd bought him back or was just in contact with the new owners, but thought it lovely that he still held the horse in such high regard.


----------



## trendybraincell (27 July 2012)

I've known for a while they were both going...it is very sad especially when you think how much they've achieved recently, but like everyone has said Carl is very open about the fact that the only way he can survive is by selling these top horses...Escapado funded the building of the yard so its not surprising.

Its just another reason I hope they clean up at the Olympics!!


----------



## skydy (27 July 2012)

I don't believe that Charlotte is part owner of Valegro, so she may not benefit from the sale. 
If that is the case, I do hope that they will give her a share, since she has contributed to his value. 

Good luck in the Olympics! (American, hoping for your team to win).


----------



## TarrSteps (27 July 2012)

Re the partnerships, I see the point and sympathise but there is also the reality that horses often do not stay at their peak and there is something to be said for letting them go to people who will learn from them and perhaps not push quite so hard. With Carl and Charlotte the only way is up and the first lessening will be the beginning of the end. With someone new there will be new worlds to conquer.


----------



## TarrSteps (27 July 2012)

I feel most sorry that horses have to move when they're sold. Given the sorts of things that are important to horses, that must be the real wrench.


----------



## JANANI (28 July 2012)

Given the financial position of the individual who purchased Uthopia it is not a big suprise. I thought he would have been sold earlier!!


----------



## christine48 (28 July 2012)

skydy said:



			I don't believe that Charlotte is part owner of Valegro, so she may not benefit from the sale. 
If that is the case, I do hope that they will give her a share, since she has contributed to his value. 

Good luck in the Olympics! (American, hoping for your team to win). 

Click to expand...

There is usually some arrangement where the rider gets a percentage of the sale price. If so it will help set Charlotte up financially. I'm sure EG did well out of the sale of Totilas. 
I don't blame them for selling, not many could afford not to.


----------



## camilla4 (29 July 2012)

christine48 said:



			There is usually some arrangement where the rider gets a percentage of the sale price. If so it will help set Charlotte up financially. I'm sure EG did well out of the sale of Totilas. 
I don't blame them for selling, not many could afford not to.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Charlotte actually needs the money desperately as she was set up quite well by the sale of Fernandez, but I do hope she benefits somehow from the sale of Valegro.


----------



## Oscar (29 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I feel most sorry that horses have to move when they're sold. Given the sorts of things that are important to horses, that must be the real wrench.
		
Click to expand...

This!! The horses are treated like normal horses and get to hack, gallop and get daily turnout - so it is hoped any new owners bare in mind that being 'happy' is part of their great success, not to mention world class riding!!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

I didn't actually mean it that way.  My experience of top people is they manage the horses the way they have to be managed to get the best out of them.  And anyone who buys these horses will not be short of a few bob - the horses will not want for anything!  I really have not had this apparently common experience that Carl is doing something unusual by wanting his horses to be "happy".  Look at some of the photos from behind the scenes at Greenwich to see what sort of rapport these horses have with their people.

My point is that's it's very upsetting for ANY horse to leave the people and places it knows, not just the rider whom, arguably, they see relatively little of.  I know I'm belabouring the point but why is it different for these horses vs all the horses that get bought and sold on here everyday and then people are unhappy when they don't immediately perform as well or better as the did in their previous situation?  Being bought and sold and moved around is, unfortunately, part of MOST horses' lives.  At these horses are likely to go to someone with the money and the knowledge/support system to give them everything they need.  There are worse fates.


----------



## NinjaPony (29 July 2012)

I am sad but not surprised to hear that  I just really really hope we don't have another Totalis, and they are happy and successful with their new owners.


----------



## Wundahorse (29 July 2012)

I heard from authorative people that the two horses had already been sold which is sad for the UK but understandable from Carl Hestors perspective.Such a shame as the partnership is the important part as we all witnessed after the sale of Totilas.Still,what do you do if someone waves a cheque book at you when you have a mortgage and other debts to pay.Lets just cheer for them all at the games.


----------



## Booboos (29 July 2012)

On the other hand many horses are sold successfully, e.g. Painted Black or Fernandez, so some can continue to be managed well and can forge new bonds with new riders.


----------



## millimoo (29 July 2012)

Would love to think the new rider will change their trainer 
Carl would be perfect, but I doubt it will happen.....


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

escapado is back with carl living out his days, it tells you about on his website

There seems to be alot of people close to Carl and in the know on this thread.


----------



## Oscar (30 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			There seems to be alot of people close to Carl and in the know on this thread. 

Click to expand...

PMSL!!


----------



## englund (3 August 2012)

Just for once can the talent stay in this country!  Yes I know they need the money but surely then a syndicate could buy the horses and keep them British.  Once again im sure the Germans will buy our talanted stock, and then we can all look shocked when GB does crap at the next olympics.


----------



## Betski (5 August 2012)

Do we know this for certain, or is it a result of the rumour mill? Surely someone would have let something slip if they definitely had.... And do we know who is most likely to have bought them? Could be they are bought but Hester and Dujardin continue to have the ride on them?


----------



## TarrSteps (5 August 2012)

The sales would be conditional on them keeping the ride until after the Olympics, for all sorts of reasons, so not even the most basic details would be released at this point.  But a great many people (not just on internet forums) seem to know about it and there have been no denials.

I would be very surprised if they stayed where they were.  These days people mostly buy horses for themselves or their own riders to ride.


----------



## Betski (5 August 2012)

Here's hoping there is a British millionaire somewhere who wants to see the sport flourish in Britain. Or Hester won the euromillions


----------



## Dancing Queen (5 August 2012)

how much?


----------



## mtj (5 August 2012)

Can not remember where, but have definitely seen Carl Hester stating that both horses were for sale after the Olympics.  He added that they have younger horses coming through that will be aimed at Rio.

I have absolutely no links to the Hester stable, and saw this either on video or a magazine article.


----------



## millimoo (5 August 2012)

Valegro is already sold... Not sure about Uti.
Comes from a reliable source.
I plan to enjoy the memories of Charlotte & Valegro as it will probably be their last outing


----------



## dollymix (6 August 2012)

Pretty sure Carl mentioned their sale on the tv programme he and Charlotte do for horse and country TV.

Would LOVE it if someone bought Valero and utopia for Carl and Charlotte to continue riding as I feel they could both be unbeatable partnerships... But sadly I feel that dressage just doesn't have the backing in the UK and highly suspect both horses will end up neighing in German


----------



## Betski (10 August 2012)

Charlotte denied in the Guardian this morning that Valegro had been sold, and apparently when the press spoke to her sister yesterday, they said they were trying to raise the money to buy him....maybe hope is not lost


----------



## millimoo (10 August 2012)

Well I heard a figure of £6m for Valegro so she'll need one he'll of a syndicate.
I'd love to think the sale is off, and that they can stay together, and I'll eat my words if that's the case. Sadly my source is a reliable one.
On a lighter note, they were absolutely fantastic yesterday - a very hot day for us as spectators, but amazing to be there (even had Katie Price and Mr Penna 2 rows in front having a good time ha ha)


----------



## little_flea (10 August 2012)

Betski said:



			Charlotte denied in the Guardian this morning that Valegro had been sold, and apparently when the press spoke to her sister yesterday, they said they were trying to raise the money to buy him....maybe hope is not lost
		
Click to expand...

Yes its quite interesting that "everyone" seems to know the horse is sold from a "reliable source" and for the rider to go out in national press and deny it...


----------



## MillionDollar (10 August 2012)

I really think they'll struggle to raise the funds to buy him, I've also heard offers of £6m for Valegro will buy him. This is quite interesting.......

http://www.eurodressage.com/equestrian/2012/08/09/olympic-pulse-high-point-flatline

.......and according to this a top rider is trying him in the next few weeks. I don't agree that the Bechtolsheimers should buy him though, as although they could afford him, it would be very awkward if Laura started riding him! Be ok if they bought him for Charlotte to ride 

I have also heard another rumour that it could be the Spanish rider Morgan Barbancon, who now owns Painted Black. Who knows, we'll find out in the next few weeks.


----------



## MillionDollar (10 August 2012)

little_flea said:



			Yes its quite interesting that "everyone" seems to know the horse is sold from a "reliable source" and for the rider to go out in national press and deny it...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but don't forget that Edward Gal, Nicole Werner, etc all denied that Totials was not sold or for sale........a few days later it was announced he in fact HAD been sold!


----------



## Firewell (10 August 2012)

Iv'e heard Valegro is sold. Thats why Charlotte was so emotional, it wasn't just because of the medal, it was her last competition on Valegro.
I hope he goes somewhere nice. They are used to being trained so sympathetically at Carls and have such pampered lives.
I think Utopia is being sold or will be sold.
I am sure we will all find out the truth at some point soon!


----------



## SpottedCat (10 August 2012)

You be barking mad to admit publically that a horse had been sold until it was in the new owner's stable and the cash was in the bank!!


----------



## MillionDollar (10 August 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			You be barking mad to admit publically that a horse had been sold until it was in the new owner's stable and the cash was in the bank!!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I'm afraid if you went up to Carl or Charlotte, both would probably deny that they are sold (if they are).


----------



## millimoo (10 August 2012)

MillionDollar... As you have mentioned, that is who I believe Valegro is sold to. That is why I mentioned that I hope she changes her trainer, as it's currently Y-Anky.
Carl was also quoted as spending a 4 day break in Spain, which would be the right amount of time to do a handover 
Shes a lucky girl, with some very serious bank rolling going on to progress her through the ranks.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 August 2012)

Charlotte on the BBC this am commented that she was going to be spending time bringing young horses through for 2016, (she was implying he was sold)


----------



## HotToTrot (10 August 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			I really think they'll struggle to raise the funds to buy him, I've also heard offers of £6m for Valegro will buy him. This is quite interesting.......

http://www.eurodressage.com/equestrian/2012/08/09/olympic-pulse-high-point-flatline

.......and according to this a top rider is trying him in the next few weeks. I don't agree that the Bechtolsheimers should buy him though, as although they could afford him, it would be very awkward if Laura started riding him! Be ok if they bought him for Charlotte to ride 

I have also heard another rumour that it could be the Spanish rider Morgan Barbancon, who now owns Painted Black. Who knows, we'll find out in the next few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

If Laura bought him, he'd at least stay in the country!  I'm not sure that the pressure would do them any good, though.  Not when you have the likes of the Daily Mail running "princess and the pauper" stories on Laura and Charlotte - Laura would absolutely have to be unbeatable on him if she bought him.  It's a shame, it would be lovely to keep him for future British teams.


----------



## laramartindale (31 December 2012)

Firewell said:



			Iv'e heard Valegro is sold. Thats why Charlotte was so emotional, it wasn't just because of the medal, it was her last competition on Valegro.
I hope he goes somewhere nice. They are used to being trained so sympathetically at Carls and have such pampered lives.
I think Utopia is being sold or will be sold.
I am sure we will all find out the truth at some point soon!
		
Click to expand...

the Olympics was not the pairs final ride on either of the horses, on 18/12/12 carl and charlotte were both competing at Olympia with valegro and uthopia in the fei dressage in which charlotte won and carl came 3rd. on the night they also gave an interview and carl said that tonight was special as it was his last ride on ethopia!


----------



## smac (31 December 2012)

laramartindale said:



			the Olympics was not the pairs final ride on either of the horses, on 18/12/12 carl and charlotte were both competing at Olympia with valegro and uthopia in the fei dressage in which charlotte won and carl came 3rd. on the night they also gave an interview and carl said that tonight was special as it was his last ride on ethopia!
		
Click to expand...

This thread is about 4months old...


----------



## laramartindale (31 December 2012)

smac said:



			This thread is about 4months old...
		
Click to expand...

yes I know? I was just updating people 
sorry if you found some sort of inconvenience......


----------



## undertheweather (31 December 2012)

laramartindale said:



			yes I know? I was just updating people 
sorry if you found some sort of inconvenience......
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I don't think there are any forum users who live under rocks and therefore weren't aware of Olympia this year. 

Especially in the Competition Rider's section...


----------



## laramartindale (31 December 2012)

undertheweather said:



			Funnily enough I don't think there are any forum users who live under rocks and therefore weren't aware of Olympia this year. 

Especially in the Competition Rider's section...
		
Click to expand...



ok sorry...


----------



## TableDancer (31 December 2012)

Goodness me, guys, lay off the poor girl! She was only trying to be helpful and share her knowledge - probably unnecessary but no doubt well-intentioned  Where's the generous, holiday spirit round here?!


----------



## Honey08 (31 December 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Goodness me, guys, lay off the poor girl! She was only trying to be helpful and share her knowledge - probably unnecessary but no doubt well-intentioned  Where's the generous, holiday spirit round here?! 

Click to expand...

Exactly!  You were really rude, the pair of you.  

Laramartindale thank you for the update, and probably someone didn't know.  I was just thinking the other day and wondering who had bought him, so you bumping this thread up may well mean someone who knows will post.  Don't apologise for posting and don't stop either.


----------



## smac (31 December 2012)

I dont think I was rude? And it was no inconvenience. I was just trying to point out the quoted post may have been off but it was 4mnths ago, when rumours where crazy.


----------



## Honey08 (31 December 2012)

Actually, you're right, I shouldn't have lumped you together, sorry.


----------

